
Scientists Track Neutrinos Through Ice to Their Source in the Cosmos - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/scientists-track-neutrinos-through-ice-to-their-source-in-the-cosmos-1531407600
======
Isinlor
Funny factoid. This neutrino had an energy equal to a flying house fly
(kinetic energy of 12mg at 10km/h is around 300 tera–electronvolts):
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=(12+miligrams+*+(10+km%...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=\(12+miligrams+*+\(10+km%2Fh\)%5E2\)+%2F+2+in+electronovolts)

------
NelsonMinar
Vox has a good article on this too: [https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2018/7/12/17552586/ne...](https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2018/7/12/17552586/neutrino-cosmic-ray-ice-cube-multimessenger-
astronomy-astrophysics-nsf)

~~~
Taniwha
except that that image is upside down, icecube mostly takes its images thru
the earth out of neutrinos coming in thru the north pole

------
Pica_soO
Welcome to the galaxy stranger, this is our ray-gun- its big- and constantly
firing.. so if you are not up to something good here- your home planet better
be good at dodge ball.

